# VERY new.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok so I dont even have a coop let alone a pigeon , but I do have questions.
I would like to raise two pigeons in my back yard. SO Im thinking I need a loft for two with a little 4x4 aviary attached? WOuld that be accuret? Any and all help would be awsome!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the two pigeons being male and female which can turn into dozens over time if you do not use dummy eggs. you would need a loft for two if you want two pigeons, if you want more than two, you need a loft for how many you may want in the furture. the aviary is not included in the living space recommendation.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok that makes scence. So If I get tw males will there be fighting? Also how big does there living space need to be? I was thinking 1foot by 1 foot. Am I off?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You need -at least-2 cubic foot per bird. 2 males may get along O K .Why not a pair and use dummy eggs?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok so two sepret nest boxes that are 2x2 for each bird?? DOH! I get it ok so a mated pair but I put dummy eggs in there and they stop producing their own eggs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you should do alot of reading and not have too many questions left BEFORE you get any birds. then there will be more questions but fewer mistakes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Allright..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

PIP--You need to find a local flyer and visit them.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Will do! I accualy have been comunicating with one who is local and hopfully meeting up with him soon!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It just depends on the breed of pigeon you want, why you want them, etc... but all the care is the same. 

As stated the loft needs to be bigger than what you were thinking, and the nesting boxes are done differently, two males would most likely fight.

No, they won't stop laying eggs, but it helps with population control. It also helps not to stress the birds due to over crowding. It is also not healthy for a hen to lay all the time, the fake eggs help.

There are lots of different ways to go about this, depending on what you are wanting...racing. pets..et. All the basic care is the same though.

-Hilly


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok cool I like the idea of the fake eggs. I am looking more into having them as pets so a ale and female. I will do 2x2 for each bird with a 4x4 aviary attached??


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

You need to collect their eggs, if you have a male and female, and replace them with the dummy eggs. That way the female will sit on the dummy eggs for several weeks before giving up on them and laying new eggs, and she will not deplete her stores of calcium and other nutrients by continually laying. (Actually both pigeons will take turns sitting on the eggs, but the female is the one who will get stressed by continual egg laying, obviously.)

Good luck!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok Thanks!


----------

